# Skeletools Body Armor-Review



## ehansen007 (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's another alternative for DH/Freeride body armor.

https://www.skeletools.com/torso.html

I just picked one up from Nathan (owner and nice guy) off Ebay because this appears to be one of the few ones with Collar Bone protection. I'm not sure if this will make it a bit warmer I presume since quite a bit of heat escapes around the neck and shoulder area, but, I don't want to break a collar bone either! It also protects the lower rib area pretty well too as well as the scapula area. The back does not use the articulated plastic like some do but still has excellent padding and it keeps the jacket light .

I've got a couple of rides on it and it was pretty cool. I almost didn't notice it after a while. It's also got a double sided zipper which is nice. It's also very light for free ride and weighs about half as much as the Fox Launch Suit. It doesn't have the full arms but I like being able to run without them or take them off easily so I use the 661 full forearm pads. I think it compares a bit more to the 661 Jacket really and has the shoulder pads which are plastic and that's exactly what I wanted.

I emailed mtbr.com to have them put it up for review because I think this is a nice alternative to some of the bigger guys and has some unique features. They also make other armor products as well such as shorts, knee pads, and elbow pads. I would say that the sizing runs a tad small as I considered myself at the bottom end of a large and it fits pretty snug. Use the sizing guide as it was pretty accurate.

If you're interested or have questions, shoot Nathan an email at [email protected]. He answered my questions immediately. I also called him to check on sizing and he picked up immediately which was nice. He's in San Ramon so if you're a CA DH guy like me, you'll have it in a day or two at most!


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Never knew skeletools existed. I have been looking for armor. Pretty impressed with what I see! Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## ehansen007 (Sep 8, 2006)

Neither did I. I found them in the wayyyyy back of MTB Action while reading in the "office".....


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

There was a thread a couple years ago about this product that I participated in. Here's a link to it:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=124580

I've used the skeletools for several years; I like it a lot, and I say why in that thread. I also bash up a troll who had nothing positive to say about it......but of course, in typical internet style, he had never tried it, knew anyone who had one, or even seen one before.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice looking suit........wonder about the heat in higher temps


----------



## ehansen007 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow Renegade, that is some thread. I'm glad I read it because I wasn't aware of how easy it was to break your collar bone. Still it's padding, and if it's not too hot or cumbersome, and saves you just that once, it's worth the money. Take care!


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Most collarbones break when your extended arm hits the ground not from direct impact. Which ever is the weakest link breaks.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm going to resurrect this thread as I am in serious need for knee and chest/shoulder protection. Anyone have any experience with the downhill knee pads? I just want one piece for both knee and shin. Thanks guys


----------



## patspet (Dec 5, 2012)

good.Most collarbones break when your extended arm hits the ground not from direct impact. Which ever is the weakest link breaks.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm going to order the downhill bomber knee/shin guards and I'll reply with a review after a few rides with them. Still looking for some upper body protection...


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

^ what are you looking at? My downhill guards are set to be delivered in two days.


----------

